# What type of Shampoo/Cond do you use?



## HairEgo (Feb 4, 2009)

Out of curiousity, what type of hair care does everyone here use?

I'm a bit (and by a bit i mean A LOT) of a beauty junkie, I could probably open my own salon/spa fully stocked with product just based on my own personal inventory. Currently, I'm using Goldwell Dualsenses but will completely admit that I'm not faithful to one line, I have a little bit of this and a little bit of that. What do YOU use?


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 4, 2009)

I use pantene, and sometimes Aussie. I have yet to branch out. I try not to wash it every single day but every other day or else my hair gets super dry.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 4, 2009)

Im using LUSH natural shampoo bars.. its is sooo wonderful to my hair!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 4, 2009)

bedhead self absorbed


----------



## Ricci (Feb 4, 2009)

Oooh I love bedhead

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bedhead self absorbed


----------



## ClareBear (Feb 4, 2009)

Bedhead Moisture Maniac!

Leaves my hair nuzzly soft, and smells sort of like their Manipulator hairgel (OMG Pina Colada-y goodness!) which I also use, so thumbs up all round!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oooh I love bedhead Really?! I hate, hate, hate bedhead and tigi products!


----------



## ClareBear (Feb 4, 2009)

Really? They're like my favourite thing for my hair, about the only thing that'll actually leave it soft, without the horrid "soft fluffy chicken hair" syndrome.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 5, 2009)

I use Garnier Fructis shampoo and conditioner for colored hair and I love it!


----------



## lavenderpink (Feb 5, 2009)

Me, I LOVE LOVE to buy any shampoos and conditioners, and leave in's from online web hair products company that dont sell out in them stores, I love them private online hair product companies, If I do buy outside at them stores it would have to be walgreens. but I do like chagrin valley shampoo bars, but Im still eager to try any more hair products online.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 5, 2009)

I live for all things TIGI, lol


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 5, 2009)

I do have to say, I have some strong opinions on drug store brand shampoo's and conditioners! I'm pretty sure I'll be blasted for saying what I am about too...

Okay...why do you think there is such a price difference between what you purchase in the drugstores, and what you purchase in the salons? Some may say its the name you're paying for, however I strongly disagree...you are paying for the ingredients and quality. Professional brands rarely advertise main stream, and generally you will only see ad's in hair magazines, the way you find out about professional products is mainly through word of mouth. Drug Store bought shampoo's contain so much detergent and sulfates that if one day i ran out of laundry detergent, I could grab a bottle of herbal essence or pantene or whatever else is sold in drug stores, pour some into my washing machine and have freshly sanitized clothes. Think about that for a second, if its strong enough to clean and sanitize your dirty socks and underwear, do you really want to put something that harsh on your head?! Then we get to the conditioners....ohh where to start....the drugstore brand conditioners are made up mainly of different types of waxes that simply coat the hair cuticle and disguise damage by filling it with wax, thus why after using drugstore conditioner 99% of the time the hair will feel super soft....and why wouldnt it? you just put a ton of wax all over your head.

I've seen some cases, usually on women/men in their 40's and 50's who have used nothing but drugstore products since they were young, they come to me to get their hair coloured and wonder why the end result is blotchy and uneven.....all the wax from the products simply sits on the hair and often times wont allow the colour molecules to penetrate through, which is when we end up with an uneven tone.......ok im gonna shut up now, if anyone actually made it to the end of this post, good on ya lol


----------



## Ricci (Feb 5, 2009)

No I agree with you

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do have to say, I have some strong opinions on drug store brand shai mpoo's and conditioners! I'm pretty sure I'll be blasted for saying what I am about too...
Okay...why do you think there is such a price difference between what you purchase in the drugstores, and what you purchase in the salons? Some may say its the name you're paying for, however I strongly disagree...you are paying for the ingredients and quality. Professional brands rarely advertise main stream, and generally you will only see ad's in hair magazines, the way you find out about professional products is mainly through word of mouth. Drug Store bought shampoo's contain so much detergent and sulfates that if one day i ran out of laundry detergent, I could grab a bottle of herbal essence or pantene or whatever else is sold in drug stores, pour some into my washing machine and have freshly sanitized clothes. Think about that for a second, if its strong enough to clean and sanitize your dirty socks and underwear, do you really want to put something that harsh on your head?! Then we get to the conditioners....ohh where to start....the drugstore brand conditioners are made up mainly of different types of waxes that simply coat the hair cuticle and disguise damage by filling it with wax, thus why after using drugstore conditioner 99% of the time the hair will feel super soft....and why wouldnt it? you just put a ton of wax all over your head.

I've seen some cases, usually on women/men in their 40's and 50's who have used nothing but drugstore products since they were young, they come to me to get their hair coloured and wonder why the end result is blotchy and uneven.....all the wax from the products simply sits on the hair and often times wont allow the colour molecules to penetrate through, which is when we end up with an uneven tone.......ok im gonna shut up now, if anyone actually made it to the end of this post, good on ya lol

well I only tired three items I use Aveda , Aura,and Lush Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really?! I hate, hate, hate bedhead and tigi products!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Feb 5, 2009)

I was using Frederic Fekkai glossing shampoo and conditioner and loved it, but out of curiousity I bought Pantene ice shine shampoo and conditioner and I like it just as much and for way less $$ too.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm using Garnier Fructis right at the moment... but I am a huge Tigi fan, I love Self Absorbed... Moisture Maniac, all of them.

I'm also an Aveda fan.

I need to get me some Bedhead products.. I miss them.


----------



## chandrika (Feb 5, 2009)

Kerastase Chroma Riche

I bleach my hair alot and this shampoo and conditioner seem to undo the damage if thats possible. I think it adds back keratin, so stops breakage and also keeps the color looking fresh.

After shampoing and conditioning I use "kerastase cimente thermique" before applying any heat, that is my top secret ingredient that I reccomend to anyone who uses alot of heat in their hair...its wow, makes straigntening actually good for you hair.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 5, 2009)

Nexxus is what I'm using.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 5, 2009)

Sunsilk for red hair.


----------



## crapola (Feb 5, 2009)

i use lush shampoo bars (ultimate shine or godiva) and suave sleek conditioner (which is cone free). it's been months now and my hair's been pretty cool. i have straight, asian hair, btw. i love this combo because ever since i haven't had any split ends or any other annoying problems.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *chandrika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kerastase Chroma Riche
I bleach my hair alot and this shampoo and conditioner seem to undo the damage if thats possible. I think it adds back keratin, so stops breakage and also keeps the color looking fresh.

After shampoing and conditioning I use "kerastase cimente thermique" before applying any heat, that is my top secret ingredient that I reccomend to anyone who uses alot of heat in their hair...its wow, makes straigntening actually good for you hair.

I LOVE Kerastase!! It's a bit on the pricey side...actually I take that back...its very expensive but I must say it works fantastic!


----------



## Flowind (Feb 5, 2009)

as of right now; Head and Shoulders + Pantene + V05 + Garnier = I mix them up every time.. haha

I will try Herbal Essence, aussie OR many natural-based shampoo and conditioner.

A side note: I don't think all high-end hair care are supposed to be "chemical or sulphate free". Think Live Clean, an affordable Canadian drugstore brand; they don't contain much harmful stuff. Not to dispute that drugstore are considered healthy; I think some high-ends also have harmful stuff. I could really look into my Organic aisle and look for Kiss my Face and other organic shampoo and conditioner for less. Oh, don't forget Lush too!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 5, 2009)

Currently i'm using HIP punch shampoo for fine/stressed hair (i love it !!), combined with a shampoo/showergel by a french organic brand, which is neutral and mild.

As for conditioner, a little bit of baobab oil does the trick, i haven't found a really good rinsing conditioner for dry hair.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Flowind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif as of right now; Head and Shoulders + Pantene + V05 + Garnier = I mix them up every time.. haha
I will try Herbal Essence, aussie OR many natural-based shampoo and conditioner.

A side note: I don't think all high-end hair care are supposed to be "chemical or sulphate free". Think Live Clean, an affordable Canadian drugstore brand; they don't contain much harmful stuff. Not to dispute that drugstore are considered healthy; I think some high-ends also have harmful stuff. I could really look into my Organic aisle and look for Kiss my Face and other organic shampoo and conditioner for less. Oh, don't forget Lush too!





I never said that high-end brands were chemical or sulphate free. As for Live Clean, I have no idea what that is, guess i'm not as educated on drug store as I am on Salon products.


----------



## nursie (Feb 6, 2009)

i have so many products, i just switch around all the time...and never seem to use one up before i buy another one. i have a problem.

anyway, currently im using and liking rusk sea kelp shampoo and condish. once a week i use a clarifying shampoo...suave.

every couple of weeks i use ojon conditioning treatment on the ends. it does make my hair feel nice after i use it, im not sure it was worth the money but since i spent it im using it!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 6, 2009)

i totaly agree with you hair ego i think there is a much better quality in high end and saloon brands versus drug store brands.

that said when my hair was badly damaged i used kerestase, now i use divachan shampoo cause it is gentler, as for conditioner since my hair in a good condition now and i can go through conditioner really fast, i use whatever is on sale at the drug store.

@Flowind:

i dont think hair ego was saying they were less harmful, though there aare some high end brands that are sulfate free, as there are drugstore brands. i think the main diffrence is if you have a salon brand and a store brand that both claim to add protien to the hair. in most cases the salon brand is not only more concentraited with protien but it also is typicly designed to penetate the hair better. to get the same amount of protien in your hair from a drug store brand that claims to add protien it would take a longer amount of time than the salon brand most likely, and you would proboably end up having to use several bottles of the drugstore conditioner to get similar results whihc would make the cost equal to that of the saloon brand.

so i think there is a time and place for drug store and salon brand. if your hair is in bad case or yu use heat styling and such a lot it would proboably be in your best intrest to use a higher end brand, where as if your hair is in good condition and you just want to maintain it a drug store brand should be fine


----------



## butterflyblue (Feb 6, 2009)

*Garnier Fructis-LOVE IT*

Herbal Essences Hydralicious-the purple it's the new one it's amazing!

Biolage

Healthy sexy hair- Soy and chocolate!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you like the Healthy Sexy Soy?? I've wanted to try it, but sadly, t he packaging turns me off! I know, I know...its not what is on the outside, its whats on the inside that counts...but really...i dont want unattractive bottles in my bathroom!


----------



## Flowind (Feb 8, 2009)

@ Orangeeyecrayon: thanks for clarify that for me. I hate hair styling; so I'm in the minority, but my hair can be oily.

@ HairEgo: I'm not a drugstore defender even I'm using their stuff 90% of the time. Can you enlighten me on how salon products contain more protein and give better results (reasonable) in term of ingredients? Cause right now I look at H&amp;S and Fekkai and the ingredients difference I see here is that Fekkai has more fruit/plant extract in them; other than that, it's standard chemical ingredients. As for Live Clean, this line should already be in most drugstores by now, they have a website.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 8, 2009)

Flow: I think you need to re-read this post. I said nothing about the content of protein in one versus the other. I believe that was orangeyecrayon. I would really enjoy enlightening you, however, I have no idea what H.S stands for and I never mentioned Fekkai as I am not farmiliar/don't use this line.


----------



## nosepickle (Feb 8, 2009)

I recently got Herbal Essences Break's Over, and I LOVE it! It makes my hair so soft and frizz free, it's better than ANY other shampoo I've ever tried! I have thick wavy hair and it makes it so managable!


----------



## BeachBarbie (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to use Garnier Fructis Length &amp; Strength for like 5 years, and just started hating my hair so I switched to Herbal Essences Break's Over a year ago and LOVED it. Unfortunately, in September I had wayyyy too much Coconut Malibu and the smell of Break's Over makes me nauseated haha. I use the 2 in 1 Hello Hydration now which I don't like as much but still really like and sometimes the new Hydralicious in the purple bottle, smells so YUMMY!


----------



## Flowind (Feb 8, 2009)

@ hairEgo: HS = head and shoulders. It's on their package. Well, just list any drugstore brand you've tried and compare to the ingredients to a higher-end you use.

Quote "you are paying for the ingredients and quality. Professional brands rarely advertise main stream, and generally you will only see ad's in hair magazines, the way you find out about professional products is mainly through word of mouth. Drug Store bought shampoo's contain so much detergent and sulfates, etc"

Define quality and detergent and how drugstore contains more sulfates. (I would really like to experiment how each bottle contains more sulfate vs the others.) We are not getting what we think we're getting in those bottles whether it's drugstore or high-end. hmm, I may have to get me a bottle of organic/natural line and quick..


----------



## SaaDi (Feb 8, 2009)

Right now im using Sunsilk black shampoo and with that I use KMS California Volume Reconstructor conditioner and Tresemme Deep Conditioner once in a week.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Flowind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif @ hairEgo: HS = head and shoulders. It's on their package. Well, just list any drugstore brand you've tried and compare to the ingredients to a higher-end you use.
Quote "you are paying for the ingredients and quality. Professional brands rarely advertise main stream, and generally you will only see ad's in hair magazines, the way you find out about professional products is mainly through word of mouth. Drug Store bought shampoo's contain so much detergent and sulfates, etc"

Define quality and detergent and how drugstore contains more sulfates. (I would really like to experiment how each bottle contains more sulfate vs the others.) We are not getting what we think we're getting in those bottles whether it's drugstore or high-end. hmm, I may have to get me a bottle of organic/natural line and quick..

Unfortunetly, I don't use nor have I ever used drug store bought products. I'm an industry professional, not a scientist. I worked as a product educator for a high-end salon only product brand, which will remain nameless, we conducted studies on the brand we were representing versus drug store brand shampoo's and conditioners. The PH of the oil level and skin is 4.5-5.5. Inorder for drugstore brand products to be more cost effective they are more alkali. So when you're washing with a Drug Store (which from now on will be refered to as DS) bought product, it really feels like its giving your hair and scalp a good, deep clean...this is becuase the natual oils are being stripped from the scalp causing the ends of your hair to be dry and the scalp to actually produce more oil to compensate for the fact that you are continuously stripping your natural oils. Thats then where the drug store conditioner comes into play, it coats the shaft with tons of wax and needless ingredients to disguse the damage the shampoo has done.

You can argue or challange me forever on this topic and I simply will not see it any other way.


----------



## Flowind (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting study you've done, useful in some way.. I don't think I was arguing with you nor did I say it in a harsh tone-I was friendly actually. I was simply asking a question regarding what you said because I thought you may have used both ends and that the results differ greatly from each other. Nor am I trying to change/challenge your way of thinking. Like I said, I'm not a drugstore defender, but rather skeptical of the ingredients in nameless brands on both ends. I do think both salon and drugstore products have their places in this market appealing to different groups of people.

It's a good thing I'm doing here, nah?


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 10, 2009)

I suppose I misunderstood your tone and wording.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 10, 2009)

Is head and shoulders good for your hair? I use that at the moment.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 11, 2009)

Please be civil ladies, everyone is entitle to their own opinion. I think agreeing to disagree is a good idea


----------



## candygalore (Feb 11, 2009)

I use pureology is the best for curly hair i think and if your hair is color or with highligths this brand will help with the color fading problem.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please be civil ladies, everyone is entitle to their own opinion. I think agreeing to disagree is a good idea



Who's not being civil?


----------



## Karren (Feb 11, 2009)

I use L'oreal Vive Pro shampoo for colored hair and Vive Pro creame rinse.. Works good and makes my hair color last longer..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 12, 2009)

When I can afford it, I use *Matrix Sleek.Look* shampoo and conditioner. When I can't afford that, I use *Aussie *products.

For styling, I use *Chi *products. These last me a lot longer than shampoo and conditioner do, so I can afford to buy these every once and awhile when I run out.


----------



## kabuki_killer (Feb 12, 2009)

Kinda embarrassing, but Selsum Blue island breeze and the conditioner that comes in a pack of 2 at costco or whatever is on sale. I have way too much hair (both in length and thickness) to use anything costly because it will literally be gone in 2-3 uses even if I use sparingly. I also have this bad flaking problem. Otherwise, it's pretty healthy and shiny for hair that's so long and been through so much. =P


----------



## brightlights (Feb 17, 2009)

I switch between Biolage hydrating, Deva Curl low poo, and Alterna cavier volumizing. I'm trying to embrace the no sulfate thing but I'm not sure it's doing the job.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *brightlights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I switch between Biolage hydrating, Deva Curl low poo, and Alterna cavier volumizing. I'm trying to embrace the no sulfate thing but I'm not sure it's doing the job. Try any of the shampoo's from Kenra....they are all sulfate free and leave the hair feeling super clean and moisturized!


----------



## Intrigue (Feb 17, 2009)

What's better Redken or Pureology?


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Intrigue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's better Redken or Pureology? It's all personal preference! Pureology is a bit more natural then Redken is, but I do have to say, I persoanlly love Redken!


----------



## lavenderpink (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you like the Healthy Sexy Soy?? I've wanted to try it, but sadly, t he packaging turns me off! I know, I know...its not what is on the outside, its whats on the inside that counts...but really...i dont want unattractive bottles in my bathroom! I agree with you hair, I wish sexy hair company would revamp there packaging!!!





Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try any of the shampoo's from Kenra....they are all sulfate free and leave the hair feeling super clean and moisturized! Hi Hair, you know, I was at our trade secret salon store, and Im aching to retry that color platinum shampoo for fine thin hair, the shampoo, and the conditioner, but I need more softness, My hair is medium in texture, and in need of hair softness for my semi permanent hair that is colored, i see 2 for colored hair, the platinum and the regular original bottle for colored hair, Let me know, this sounds good to try.





Originally Posted by *Intrigue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's better Redken or Pureology? Oh gosh, NO NO Dont try Pureology i tried that blue bottle for straight hair which mines is, and it dried my hair, and with No manageablility i had to return it!!!! I would rather use redkin all soft, but being I semi colored permanent my hair, I have to be choosy on the right hair shampoos and conditioners!!!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lavenderpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with you hair, I wish sexy hair company would revamp there packaging!!!








Hi Hair, you know, I was at our trade secret salon store, and Im aching to retry that color platinum shampoo for fine thin hair, the shampoo, and the conditioner, but I need more softness, My hair is medium in texture, and in need of hair softness for my semi permanent hair that is colored, i see 2 for colored hair, the platinum and the regular original bottle for colored hair, Let me know, this sounds good to try.





Oh gosh, NO NO Dont try Pureology i tried that blue bottle for straight hair which mines is, and it dried my hair, and with No manageablility i had to return it!!!! I would rather use redkin all soft, but being I semi colored permanent my hair, I have to be choosy on the right hair shampoos and conditioners!!!







I dont know how to just quote part of the response



lol

Anyway, about the re-vamped Kenra Platinum line....I dont know if you noticed, but they recently added an actual rinse out conditioner to their 'fine/thin' line, before the package change they only had a leave - in for fine hair....what you can try is using the Kenra Platinum shampoo for fine hair, and go with the Conditioner for normal - medium hair (it contains shea butter and mango...so softness here you come!)

I wouldn't suggest going with the original Kenra Colour Maintanence shampoo/conditioner...it's not specific to a hair type so it tends to be quite heavy...we can blame that on the cocnut oil!

LOL Oh man, I could go on for hours....this is what I do for a living...I educate salons and their staff on the different professional lines out there!


----------



## purples (Feb 18, 2009)

I am using Kerastase right now! Fantastic products!

I change all the time, and whenever we get new prod's I must try it!


----------



## Leylani (Feb 23, 2009)

I use products from L`Oreal professionnel experte, Matrix, KMS California and John Frieda. And i alternate them, as some got more silicone than the others. I also use a claryfing shampoo from Vidal sassoon ocationally, diluted with water.


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 23, 2009)

I am using Herbal essences Hello Hydration and I am liking it.


----------



## Leylani (Feb 26, 2009)

HairEgo, Goldwell is next on my list of hairproducts to try. My hair is highlighted, so im going try the line directed to this. And the Kerasilk ultra rich treatment.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Leylani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HairEgo, Goldwell is next on my list of hairproducts to try. My hair is highlighted, so im going try the line directed to this. And the Kerasilk ultra rich treatment. You HAVE to try the new Goldwell Dualsences line....the colour shampoo and 60 second hair treatment are my new obsession!!!


----------



## Leylani (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you! I order my products online, so i have added the 60 second treatment to my cart


----------



## candygalore (Feb 27, 2009)

hairego, i was wondering what do you recomend for my hair is super curly i was using pureology but boy it cost alot here in alaska...


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Leylani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you! I order my products online, so i have added the 60 second treatment to my cart



Let me know what you think once you get it!

Originally Posted by *candygalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hairego, i was wondering what do you recomend for my hair is super curly i was using pureology but boy it cost alot here in alaska... Curly hair is a lot dryer then straight/wavy hair...think about it this way....straight hair is a straight line...the moisture/vitamins can travel straight from the bottom to the top....curly hair however, is not a straight line....it has all these curves and loops....so often times the moisture/vitamins cannot travel the full length of the hair as it has so many obsticles to over come.Have you tried Abba Pure products before? Pureology and Abba used to be the same company but eventually spilt. Abba Pure is awesome for curly hair, when I used to work with this brand I would recomend it a lot to my clients with ethnic hair. I'm not sure what you look like so just a fact I thought id throw in there.

If you have a difficult time finding the Abba line, alternatively you can use Redken All soft shampoo and conditioner (softens the moisturises the hair with avacado oil), or Joico Moisture Recovery (contains human hair keratin and bio marine nutrients)

Goodluck!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

I just use Suave. I have short hair, so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## J-Katt (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Matrix Sleek Look both shampoo and conditioner. I also use Aquage silk/smooth shampoo and conditioner once a week, otherwise my hair gets too flat.


----------



## racquel (Mar 6, 2009)

I use a bunch of stuff. I like Clairol Dangerously Straight 2-in-1, Garnier conditioner, Suave Humectant conditioner, Nizoral shampoo, Selsun Blue Moisturizing shampoo, Pantene clarifying shampoo, Pantene Fortifying conditioner, Garnier leave-in, and Nexxus Humectress Luxe leave-in spray.

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay...why do you think there is such a price difference between what you purchase in the drugstores, and what you purchase in the salons? Some may say its the name you're paying for, however I strongly disagree...you are paying for the ingredients and quality. I would think if you work around salons you would know people generally get good commissions for selling products because the markup on salon products is so ridiculously high. I'm sure most of them use better ingredients, but it can't possibly be enough to justify the price.
I really like $1.99 Suave Humectress conditioner. Maybe it's not as good as the $19.99 Nexxus conditioner it's trying to copy, but it works really well for me so I'm certainly not paying 10X as much for something else. If you can have good hair with cheap stuff what do you gain from buying expensive stuff?


----------



## Leylani (Mar 11, 2009)

I think it is a good thing to not use the same hairproducts every day. I got my Goldwell products in the mail today, and im going to try them tomorrow.


----------



## jones10021 (Mar 12, 2009)

i love love love my Soma Moisturizing Shampoo!


----------



## makeupbycat (Mar 12, 2009)

I use Pantene Ice Clear and it work great for me! My hair is always shiny and healthy. I also have some Paul Mitchell shampo and cond. but is not that great...


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 13, 2009)

I have so much stuff, it's ridiculous. I used to sell stuff on eBay just to get rid of it and I still have loads of stuff in my linen closer. However, the main shampoo I use is Herbal Essence Hello Hydration. Been using this since it first came out. My main conditioners are Suave Humectant and Queen Helene Cholesterol for deep conditioning.


----------



## Roxie (Mar 14, 2009)

I use Herbalife.

My mum is a distributer and it is sort of, you know, 'buy from your own company'. I actually like it and my hair is really strong. Sometimes we buy other brands that others have posted about. I prefer the shampoo and conditioner for damaged hair than the every day shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 14, 2009)

Biosilk! smells deeeeeelish!


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with HairEgo's original post, that crap just coats the hair and makes your hair dry (of course some things work for some and not others but generally) Yeah I'd just throw that pantene out the window (or in recycling lol) I've read it's about the worst crap out there..

I use DevaCurl products mostly. The No-poo to be specific (it smells so good and makes your hair feel great and is SO moisturizing!)


----------



## Meekolli (May 5, 2009)

I swap between Paul Mitchell's deep cleansing shampoo and conditioner,and Burt Bee's, both are expensive but my hair has been in the best condition its ever been in, doesn't get greasy and dandruffy. I stopped using drugstore because a lot contain silicon which used to build up in my hair and made it well not nice. I'm sure some drugstore shampoos won't contain it, but I'm loving my hair currently so it might take me some convincing to go back.


----------



## Asocialisten (May 5, 2009)

This might sound weird, but I use my dogs shampoo. It contains mink oil, and it makes my hair very shiny and soft.

For conditioner I just use whatever I can get my grubby little hands on.


----------



## StinkyMonkey (May 6, 2009)

For shampoo I use this stuff that's for horses...can't think of the name right now.

I now swear by this stuff...the conditioner, not the shampoo.

Dove Therapy-


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (May 9, 2009)

Ok imma weigh in here and i agree with hair ego that salon condishes at least are better esp deep condish BUT not all of us can afford salon products. I mean i can go to sallys and get the gvp stuff which is suppose to be just as good BUTi remember being in hs and middle school not being able to get to a sallys(my mom does not care about quality of things she puts on her hair she still greases her scalp eeek) anywho now i can get to sallys but others may not have one around or simply cant afford sallys stuff. So its not that a lot of people dont know they just cant afford matrix and nexxus all the time. Esp s you got bills and kids. Not saying anything againt he i agree with her but just throwing out reasons why some defend drug store brands.


----------



## Amantis (May 11, 2009)

When I was in the UK, I tended to use the Herbal Essence series (just because they smelled good and made my hair soft). But after I've had my hair straightened and layered, I've switched over to the Vidal Sassoon stuff, especially as the conditioner doesn't leave me any tangles (in addition to the straightened hair). For shampoo, I sometimes switch over to the Head and Shoulders stuff now that I'm in Shanghai, because for some reason I get more dandruff here than elsewhere.


----------



## Dawn (May 12, 2009)

I switch up and can't tell much so far between salon brands and drugstore brands but I have straight healthy hair that doesn't need much attention. Good brands are Aussie, Sebastian, Pantene. I'm thinking about trying shampoo bars but would like more feedback on them.


----------



## Midnight Blue (May 12, 2009)

I am constantly searching for my HG shampoo conditioner and have truckloads of product as a result. It's crazy!

Right now, I am trying John Frieda's Root Awakening for dry hair and L'Oreal's Ever Pure line. So far, I like both of them.

I love leave-in conditioners -- currently using Nexxus Humectress Luxe, Root Awakening, Nexxus Dualiste and sometimes Infusium . I don't use all these at the same time of course, but rotate them. I also liked "It's a 10" leave in but I gave it to my sister who said straightening her hair all the time was drying it out. I haven't been to get another bottle as it's a bit expensive.

My hair is fine, pretty long (mid-back), super thick and curly. My husband said it is like wild, curly cobwebs. LOL I really need moisturization with curl definition. Otherwise, it is just a frowzy mess.


----------



## beautips (May 14, 2009)

Hey, i read this thread ( i don't know why i didn't do this earlier



)

I use the L'oreal Professionel Series expert for colored hair.

I get along with it very very good, so, i'm not going to change it!


----------



## bella1342 (May 14, 2009)

Right now I'm using Bed Head products.. Moisture Maniac and Dumb Blonde.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (May 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really?! I hate, hate, hate bedhead and tigi products! I HATE Tigi, too. They use really harsh detergents - they strip all moisture off my hair. My hair has never looked worse than when I used Tigi.


----------



## beautips (May 14, 2009)

Wow, this is strange, my friend is using Bedhead but she never complained





Well...i'm sorry to hear this from you!

Try my shampoo



L'oreal Professional for damaged hair, it will do miracles!!!!


----------



## FilleDeVanille (May 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *beautips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, this is strange, my friend is using Bedhead but she never complained




Well...i'm sorry to hear this from you!

Try my shampoo



L'oreal Professional for damaged hair, it will do miracles!!!!

I think it depends on hair type. If your friend has healthy hair, she might like it. But I need a lot of moisture and mild detergents.

Thanks for the rec.


----------



## Swan. (May 14, 2009)

I'm using Tigi Superstar right now, but I'm not liking it as much as I did the Aussie Volumising stuff I've just used up.


----------

